# How to activate my phone's packet data?



## ethanroice (Jan 7, 2009)

:wave:Hi guys....

Can you help me with this problem???

I have this problem with my phone.
Everytime I receive a text message, there is always a counterpart of that message (or what do you call it), or can I say 2 pending or unsent multimedia messages saved at my outbox folder..
I just wondered why it happened b'coz i didn't send any multimedia msgs to the sender of the txt message i just received...
What annoys me is the warning msg appearing in my screen.
"Message sending failed!" is the warning msg.
But when I check the details, it is all about packet data...
"Packet data: Packet data not available. Check network services."
I also think that this might be the reason why I can't access my phone's internet..
Pls help....
I really don't know how to fix this.....:Thinkingo

Thanks in advance, guyzzzz!!!:smile::smooch:


----------



## dana_615 (Jul 16, 2009)

hi,
i have a same problem on my phone. i just want to know if you already fix your phone and can i ask what did you do to fix it. plzz reply... thnks


----------

